# Whitetail Rollerball



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's one I did yesterday. A Traditional Rollerball wrapped in whitetail antler. I used greenish turquoise powder to fill the pores and give a "Mossy Horn " look. Used a few very light BLO /CA coats to hold the crushed turquoise in place. Thanks for looking. As always, C/C welcome. 

[attachment=19860]

[attachment=19861]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice work, I do love those antler pens.


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a very nice pen my friend.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2013)

That's cool with the powder - hmmmmmm


----------



## EricJS (Mar 6, 2013)

Great technique.  It really gives it the perfect effect!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great from here Terry.
Well done.

Les


----------



## BarbS (Mar 7, 2013)

A beautiful pen.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 7, 2013)

How did you apply the crushed powder? Do you just rub it in?


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 7, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> How did you apply the crushed powder? Do you just rub it in?



It was applied in a slurry of turquoise powder, BLO, and CA on a blue shop towel until the pores were filled .


----------



## Patrude (Mar 8, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Here's one I did yesterday. A Traditional Rollerball wrapped in whitetail antler. I used greenish turquoise powder to fill the pores and give a "Mossy Horn " look. Used a few very light BLO /CA coats to hold the crushed turquoise in place. Thanks for looking. As always, C/C welcome.



 nicely done, great effect with the mossy look


----------

